Ask HN: How can I track the usage of third party APIs in my app? - hsikka
======
twangist
Specific ones, by name or partial name? or, any and all? "Track usage" in what
sense? -- count calls? with or without parameters? `log_calls` (specifically
the `record_history` decorator) may be the tool you want. (I'm the author of
the package.)

On PyPI:
[https://pypi.org/project/log_calls/](https://pypi.org/project/log_calls/)

Docs:
[http://www.pythonhosted.org/log_calls/](http://www.pythonhosted.org/log_calls/)

